# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kë lule pëlqeni më shumë..?!

## pranvera bica

Miq te dashur!Jemi ne stinen kur lulet shume ngjyreshe marin gjalleri e na zbukurojne ambjentet familjare ,institucionet...ballkonet e gjithcka!
Postoni mendimin tuaj po mundesisht me foto se une e di qe ka mjeshtra e mjeshtre qe e bejne bukur kete pune!Lulet do na zbukurojne temen e rrjedhimisht edhe forumin!Faleminderit! :Lulja3:

----------


## anita340

Orkidete definitivisht. Kam tri...... Po jane te ndijshme. Nje e prisha ne vjeshte.......

----------


## kleadoni

> Miq te dashur!Jemi ne stinen kur lulet shume ngjyreshe marin gjalleri e na zbukurojne ambjentet familjare ,institucionet...ballkonet e gjithcka!
> Postoni mendimin tuaj po mundesisht me foto se une e di qe ka mjeshtra e mjeshtre qe e bejne bukur kete pune!Lulet do na zbukurojne temen e rrjedhimisht edhe forumin!Faleminderit!


Lulet marin gjalleri por edhe alergjia merr shume gjalleri bashke me lulet  :buzeqeshje:  
I kam shume qejf por nuk i duroj dot fatkeqsisht.... ndaj gezohem duke i pare nga larg!

----------


## gloreta

Keto, shpresoj qe te zbukurojne temen!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura



----------


## pranvera bica

> Keto, shpresoj qe te zbukurojne temen!


Glori !Shume faleminderit!Tulipankat jane lulet e mija te preferuara!

----------


## broken_smile

te gjitha lulet jane te bukura  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile



----------


## pranvera bica

> 


OZot!Sa me kenaqe!Faleminderit ,vertet nje mrekulli!

----------


## pranvera bica

> 


Per lulen ...lule!

----------


## orhideja

Pa dyshim qe te gjitha lulet te bukura jane, por ato qe pak do t'i dalloja une jane lulet e kaktuseve...........jane shume t ebukura, por e keqja e tyre eshte se i mbajne lulet vec pak dite............mbase ketu qendron edhe fshehtesia e tyre te jane te dalluara......te pakten per mua.

Ne vijim do t'ju sjelle disa nga to:

----------


## orhideja



----------


## Nete

Ja edhe disa lule kaktus te bukura.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete



----------


## Nete



----------


## Gordon Freeman

më pëlqejnë lulet që kanë ngjyrë rozë  :syte zemra:

----------


## Nete



----------


## Viola.V

Te gjitha lulet me pelqejne pa perjashtim , por do vecoja trendafilat dhe karafilat nga era e tyre e kendshme !

----------


## broken_smile

me mjafton ti mbyll syte qe te ndiej akoma aromen e tyre si dikur...

----------


## fashion_girl

broken ,kto kan megjithmen nje ere shum te mire ! 

p.s. mu me pelqen karafili dhe trendafili i kuq!

----------

